# You REALLY need to watch this



## KenpoTex (May 3, 2008)

http://www.nraila.org/Multimedia/MMPlayer_Set.aspx?ID=105


----------



## Sukerkin (May 3, 2008)

That was powerful, Matt.  I knew that certain things had gone very badly wrong in Orleans with the usurpation of constitutional rights and the misapplication of the law but I had no idea that it was that bad!

The worst of all was that little old lady - what on earth were those government 'agents' thinking?  Probably the same as any other 'secret police' arm of a dictatorial government i.e. that they could do what they want without any comeback.

I'm sure that the Constitution is very inconvenient for your government at times but if it's not upheld then what purpose does it serve?  I applaud any stand the NRA or others can make to hold up for all to see those occasions when those that rule fall short of  what is expected of them.


----------



## shesulsa (May 3, 2008)

That IS indeed a powerful video.  

I don't agree with all that is NRA, but this is the best thing about that organization. They will step in and they will do what is within their power to protect rights.


----------



## Nolerama (May 3, 2008)

That makes me uncomfortable as a citizen. It makes me wonder if my government really wants to uphold my right to bear arms, especially when a situation comes up that I'll likely need a firearm or weapon.

When the zombies rise up and start taking over the world, will Blackwater agents bust down my door and take away the tools I need to defend myself?


----------



## shesulsa (May 3, 2008)

Nolerama said:


> That makes me uncomfortable as a citizen. It makes me wonder if my government really wants to uphold my right to bear arms, especially when a situation comes up that I'll likely need a firearm or weapon.



Really? 'Cuz it doesn't make me wonder at all ... I think the stage has clearly been set for the complete disarming of law-abiding citizens.



> When the zombies rise up and start taking over the world, will Blackwater agents bust down my door and take away the tools I need to defend myself?


Yes. They will clearly beat you into submission. I guess you could consider it hazing for what the zombies would have in store for you.


----------



## Archangel M (May 3, 2008)

http://www.nraila.org/News/Read/NewsReleases.aspx?ID=8299



> Fairfax, VA- President George W. Bush signed into law the prohibition of confiscation of legal firearms from law-abiding citizens during states of emergency. This action became necessary following practices by local officials in New Orleans in the wake of Hurricane Katrina. This new law was part of the Department of Homeland Security Appropriations bill.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 3, 2008)

This video just makes me .... sigh... better I come back to this topic later when I've cooled off.


----------



## dart68 (May 3, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> This video just makes me .... sigh... better I come back to this topic later when I've cooled off.


 
Yeah, I'm with you.  Lot of things going on in my mind, mosty anger and disbelief.  And I blame every one of those so called "law enforcement officers" for blindly folowing what was clearly an illegal order.

"I was only following orders," just ain't gonna cut it!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 3, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Really? 'Cuz it doesn't make me wonder at all ... I think the stage has clearly been set for the complete disarming of law-abiding citizens.
> 
> 
> Yes. They will clearly beat you into submission. I guess you could consider it hazing for what the zombies would have in store for you.


 

I'm just glad that one way or another I won't live to see it.


----------



## John Brewer (May 3, 2008)

I didn't know it was this bad either. I wonder how many assaults or even deaths could have been avoided.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 3, 2008)

dart68 said:


> Yeah, I'm with you.  Lot of things going on in my mind, mosty anger and disbelief.  And I blame every one of those so called "law enforcement officers" for blindly following what was clearly an illegal order.
> 
> "I was only following orders," just ain't gonna cut it!


"An order is an order" was the motto of the Nazi's of the 40's. 
The officers at that old woman's place acted way above and beyond their duties in their treatment of the woman. Sure, she was holding her weapon but they didn't have to manhandle her that way. If she was 50 and resisted then okay I guess but she must've been about 75 at least and frail. Big linebacker sized officers didn't have to be rough. That is what was really getting me mad. I'd probably would've been beaten to snot but had I'd been there watching I'd jump in to her defense! 
As for the search and seizure of the weapons without a warrant or even just cause on folks who needed those weapons in defense of the looters which reportedly/allegedly were not bothered or focused on. 
After it was all over and said the confiscated weapons were lost? One man lost his WWI German Mauser which is a valuable weapon by itself because of the history behind it and being an antique. 
The fella who (brilliant by the way) wrote down all the serial numbers of his arms on the inside of the gun wraps couldn't get them recovered. 
The state of Louisiana owes a lot of money to a lot of people for the wrongs and lost of property of the victims of Katrina. They also owe the American people an explanation for their actions and police state mentality perpetrated during the crisis.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 3, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> This video just makes me .... sigh... better I come back to this topic later when I've cooled off.


 
You and I both!


----------



## KenpoTex (May 4, 2008)

-deleted-

I'm not going to post what I really think on an open forum.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (May 4, 2008)

Quite shocking.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 4, 2008)

Archangel M said:


> http://www.nraila.org/News/Read/NewsReleases.aspx?ID=8299


 
I'd really like to see that bill.  Laws with this administration are nearly always doublespeak.  They claim one thing on the surface, but do a completely different deed underneath.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 4, 2008)

Hate to break it to you folks, but this is just the tip of the iceberg...



> EXECUTIVE ORDER 10990
> 
> allows the government to take over all modes of transportation and control of highways and seaports.
> 
> ...


 
Taking your weapons is the first step...


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 4, 2008)

Don't even worry about it, dude, there's no way the world is gonna still exist long enough for all that to actually happen.


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (May 6, 2008)

I'm not at all surprised...The government should fear an armed populace and not the other way around. Just be careful on who you vote for. Its about voting for the lesser evil.


----------

